
Show HN: Boardist – personal workspace for all the data - elvin_d
https://boardist.io/
======
darekkay
I like the landing page. The screenshots and videos make it quite clear what
to expect. The pricing looks good and there's even a free tier. I am writing a
similar (open-source) tool [1] and always looking for inspirations ;)

[1] [https://dashboard.darekkay.com/](https://dashboard.darekkay.com/)

~~~
NotSammyHagar
Agree that it's a nice landing page. They mention importing data - so where is
the privacy policy, export ability, delete my data if I want. This sounds like
what I want but I'd like to pay you for the right to run my own stack for
privacy. I just have no interest in exposing my entire life to another Corp. I
grudgingly do it with Google but I'm trying to get away.

~~~
elvin_d
Thank you for your feedback! You can delete all your data at any moment.
Unfortunately, for now, there is no export option. Could you please also
specify your concerns in a more detailed way so we could address them in a
full way? We highly appreciate your privacy and we would love to know the
needs of the users.

------
muggermuch
This looks really cool! However, as an Evernote and Notion customer (yes, I
use and pay for both), I would love to know what would make me switch tools,
or add this to my subscriptions?

~~~
kswillister
right... I primarily use Notion and I'm trying to wrap my head around what
value the "Board" paradigm has over Notes and Blocks

~~~
vorpalhex
Same, Notion feels like a more powerful generalist tool for this case with the
power of tables and collaboration.

------
import
Seems very interesting but closed the tab after seeing google login

------
makkesk8
Out of curiosity I Would love to know the techstack behind this

~~~
kossae
My naive assumption would be React + Material UI for the frontend based on
what they're using on the landing page and how the components looks in the
screenshots. Could be wrong, though.

------
onyva
Login with Google, Chrome only extension... no thanks.

~~~
elvin_d
I didn’t expect that login with Google will confuse people so much as it’s
just a popular auth provider. However, thank you for the note, I will take it
into account for the future.

Unfortunately, Firefox has issues with WebAuthFlow and I wasn’t able to
deliver extension on this stage. Definitely, Firefox extension is a Must and I
will work on a workaround to deliver it later on. I hope for your
understanding.

~~~
ldng
Confuse is not the verb you are looking for. Repel is. You should have
expected it would repel some people. Then, if it is an issue or not, that, is
up to you to decide.

~~~
onyva
It’s a shame because it looks very interesting. But I’m not going to use
chrome nor any of google services if I can avoid it.

~~~
elvin_d
We have a local auth now [https://boardist.io](https://boardist.io) It will be
great to have you onBoard

------
igor47
Is this "personal" workspace hosted on someone else's computer?

~~~
elvin_d
I truly understand your concerns but for now Boardist can only provide the
cloud solution. One of the future improvements will include the encrypted
widgets.

------
schedutron
The landing page looks sleek, but what can it do that Trello cannot?

~~~
elvin_d
We are more about data organization and management while Trello is more about
list-making

